# how to get odorless tallow for skincare?



## Emily Pujol (Feb 28, 2018)

I am currently rendering tallow by oven (a steamer basket over a pot in the oven) and have tried a double boiler as well. Both methods still lend a slightly beefy smell. I notice in the soap forum there's suggestions to render by boiling and chilling with salt and/or baking soda. However, I don't want *any* salt or baking soda etc residue in my rendered tallow. Any suggestions for rendering a clean, pure and odorless tallow??


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Mar 11, 2018)

Hi Emily, and Welcome! I'm SO sorry to take so long to respond. I just saw your post. To answer your question, Oakmoss Absolute is used to neutralize the odor of tallow and lard.  You can read more here:

https://www.soapmakingforum.com/threads/pairing-oakmoss-essential-oil.69303/
https://www.soapmakingforum.com/threads/pairing-oakmoss-essential-oil.69303/
I'm sure there are other members who can help with rendering a clean, pure and odorless tallow.


----------



## Nao (Mar 11, 2018)

You don't have to worry about excessive salt/baking soda in your tallow. When you have done your simmerings with salt and baking soda and the rendering water is free of beef taste,  you do a last rendering/simmering without salt and baking soda and that should be enough.


----------



## Obsidian (Mar 11, 2018)

I never use salt or soda when I render tallow, just plain water


----------



## madison (Mar 12, 2018)

I have a soap maker around here mentioned to me that she throws a bunch of cloves when she renders her tallow, it gives her tallow a very nice aroma. She said that her final soap doesn't have the slightly tallow scent she used to get without using cloves. I didn't try it myself yet.


----------

